# Word for the day  denouement



## Josiah (Mar 7, 2015)

denouement
[dey-noo-mahn] 


noun

1. the final resolution of the intricacies of a plot, as of a drama or novel.

2. the place in the plot at which this occurs.

3. the outcome or resolution of a doubtful series of occurrences.

I really use this word a lot even though I don't do the French pronunciation of the final syllable justice.


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 7, 2015)

Yes, I can understand why you would use it....I could; but would have to learn to spell it!


----------

